# Rear View Camera on Camper



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I have heard of people talk about this, and think it would be a great idea. I have a rear view monitor system on my car and its great. Anyone know much about them or use them on your rig? Is it worth it and helpful for backing and parking?


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, never thought of something like that. I have seen them on vans and stuff, that would be great. Especially for me, being new to backing up campers.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

I have talked to some people that had these cause i thought it was a great idea. They liked it a lot, but did say that the sun hitting it causes a glare and can make it unusable, and when its raining it can be blurry at times. But I think all of that is to be expected with something like that. I still think the good out weighs the bad


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I've seen these cameras at Costco here in Canada. It's on the US site as well.
http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=0&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1
Not to sure how well it works but worth a look. I know I need one.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

antigua, was the link destined for a specific camera? When I click on it, it just goes to a general page at costco. Do they carry the rear monitor cams there? We have a costco in my area



antigua said:


> I've seen these cameras at Costco here in Canada. It's on the US site as well.
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=0&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1
> Not to sure how well it works but worth a look. I know I need one.


----------



## campfire (Dec 31, 2007)

This is really a great idea to have rear view cammera .It will be of a great help for new campers.I like to have it for my wehicle.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

mailfire99 said:


> antigua, was the link destined for a specific camera? When I click on it, it just goes to a general page at costco. Do they carry the rear monitor cams there? We have a costco in my area


http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11255610&whse=BC&Ne=4000000&eCat=BC|3960|21269|64425&N=4018431&Mo=4&pos=3&No=2&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&cat=64425&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC10613-Cat21269&topnav=

Try this one. Copy and paste to address bar. Should take you there.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

ok, that worked. $99 aint too shabby. i am going to have to check this out a little closer. for that price if it was a good one, it would be worth having just for backing stuff. need to see what the field of view is, how wide you can see behind you.


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

I think this is the same thing that I saw on TV. The commercial is kind of funny. This woman parks her van near a parking meter and when she comes out of the store, the parking attendant is giving her a ticket. She can't figure out why she should get a parking ticket because her time has not expired.

Then the camera cues to the back of the van and you see this crumpled up bicycle. So the gist of the story is because she cannot see what is behind her, she just ran over the bike.

I have often thought of buying one since I saw the commercial. I am almost paranoid to a fault that something may be behind me.


----------



## RVCamper (Sep 15, 2018)

I don't know how I could survive traveling without having a rear view camera. 

Here is a good list of different kinds of rear view cameras: https://rvingreviews.com/electrical/best-rv-backup-cameras/

Also having a camera that records the drive can come in handy in case of a car accident.


----------

